# XD-S in 40S&W



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I picked up a new carry gun today. I guess I'm showing my age because all the tactical guys want micro 9mm's with high cap mags. I picked up an XD-S 40. My high cap mag is a 7rd. mag. The other is a 6rd mag. 
But, it feels great in my hand. I think it would be easy to carry.I like the XD design, and I got it with the case, all the extras, and it seems almost unfired. The price tag on it was $299. It's a bi-tone model. 
I'm happy with it. I will probably get a couple more of the 7rd mags. It's a gun I feel like I can trust.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Lot of people hate on the XD line but I love mine. You made a great choice!!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

LostWife has a XDM in .40. The only thing I don't like about it is I didn't pick up two of them at the price I got it.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I shot this at the range today. It was a very nice shooter, accurate, reliable, easy to shoot. It's a very nice gun.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I was at the gunshop where I bought the XDs 40 Thursday and I found an XDs 9mm for sale. Just like the 40, it came with the case, 3 mags, paperwork, etc. It was priced at the same price I paid for the 40, so I now have 2 XDs at home. If it wasn't 97 degrees out right now, I'd hit the range. Hopefully next week is cooler.


----------

